# 80070005 error code [might be NET framework related]



## Ficiani (Jun 21, 2008)

Alright guys, I'm getting this very frustrating error code that I've been trying to fix all day long but I still have no luck. 

It basically makes me not able to simply use the Windows 8.1 freely. It appears everywhere and anywhere. 

The error code is 0x80070005 or just 80070005. It makes me think its somehow .NET Framework related. I will post some screens to clearify and also point out why I think its .NET Framework related. I really have no clue on how to fix this no why it's appearing in the first place.

Alright, well, I started installing Autodesk Maya (I work in it) and everything seemed to be fine until the installer got to the point where it was supposed to install .NET Framework 3.5 and guess what happend. It just gave some unlogical error about me not being connected to the internet. Then I checked the log files and whoala:











It obviously points out that the error is somewhat related to frameworks.

Then I tried to manually install it from "Turn Windows features on or off" and guess what happens after some time once I click on the .NET Framework check-box  











Then I decided to do a Windows Update since it has 17 crucial updates that it needs to install, but guess what error message appeared here ASWELL  










Note the error code in all 3 pictures is the same. This is very frustrating.

I tried disabling firewall, windows defender, and I'm pretty sure I'm logged in as an Administrator. 

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Try the Microsoft FixIt: Fix the problem with Microsoft Windows Update that is not working
If that fails, maybe this will help: Window update error "WindowsUpdate_80070005" - Microsoft Community


----------

